# Have you/When did you retire your last CRT-based television?



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

So, it's 2017. I thought I would throw out this question... When did you retire your last CRT-based television? If not, why not? 

For me, the last CRT-based television in my home was the living room television that was "retired" on October 2nd, 2016. Why do I know the date so well? Because it was the Sunday before the three-times yearly neighborhood cleanup. My mother had resisted replacing that "perfectly good" 32" Toshiba SD CRT television that was purchased in 1999 with a 1080p HDTV even though I was willing to pay for it. My reasons were reduced operating cost, decreased heat generation, better picture, and better technology. I dragged that ugly heavy pig of a television (I sweat, that thing weighed 90 pounds) to be picked up by neighborhood cleanup the next day, along with a late 1980s stereo receiver and broken tape deck. Sure enough, the electronics scroungers snagged the stereo, snagged the tape deck... and left the television. When I got home the next morning from work (at 3:30 AM), the television was still there.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

That's so far back I can't remember. I'm guessing 2009.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

March 2009 is when I stopped watching them. I have a 2006 20" flat screen CRT that has a very good picture for SD programming sitting on the floor in the closet.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

2007


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Still have several CRT all but one has ATSC tuners built in. The CRT are in support of 4 flat screens.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> That's so far back I can't remember. I'm guessing 2009.


I started selling, bartering and just giving all my CRTs (I don't remember how many, probably ~ 10) away in 2006 and by 2007 they were all gone. We now have 10 flat screens in the house.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> So, it's 2017. I thought I would throw out this question... When did you retire your last CRT-based television? If not, why not?
> 
> For me, the last CRT-based television in my home was the living room television that was "retired" on October 2nd, 2016. Why do I know the date so well? Because it was the Sunday before the three-times yearly neighborhood cleanup. My mother had resisted replacing that "perfectly good" 32" Toshiba SD CRT television that was purchased in 1999 with a 1080p HDTV even though I was willing to pay for it. My reasons were reduced operating cost, decreased heat generation, better picture, and better technology. I dragged that ugly heavy pig of a television (I sweat, that thing weighed 90 pounds) to be picked up by neighborhood cleanup the next day, along with a late 1980s stereo receiver and broken tape deck. Sure enough, the electronics scroungers snagged the stereo, snagged the tape deck... and left the television. When I got home the next morning from work (at 3:30 AM), the television was still there.


Interesting question, good post!

Rich


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I just dumped 2 old 20-inch sets that had been gathering dust a couple of weeks ago. It's been about 4 years since any CRTs were actually used in our house.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

2006


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

2008, just before I bought my new house.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Still have a 31 inch Sanyo, used by the kids for playing video games, and a 32 inch Sony monster in the den, fed by a TiVo Series 3 DVR. Both still look good and too heavy to haul out by me.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

32" Sony wega sold it in a rummage sell last year for $20, dang thing was like 200 pounds. Still worked fine.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> I started selling, bartering and just giving all my CRTs (I don't remember how many, probably ~ 10) away in 2006 and by 2007 they were all gone. We now have 10 flat screens in the house.
> 
> Rich


I would say I am in a similar time frame. Once DirecTV lit up its MPEG-4 HD channels I wanted every TV in the house to be HD. The lone survivor was a c. 1990 Mitsubishi 35" CRT which ended up in the basement of my parent's lake house. It had a great picture, but quite frankly was too heavy to move again, so it stayed there for kids to play video games on. It was sold with the house 2 years ago.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I am getting old. I can remember our first TV set, a 7-inch RCA model in 1948 when there was only one station in Philadelphia, on the air from 7 PM to about 10 PM every night with some Saturday and Sunday baseball or football games in the afternoon. The NBC TV network consisted of New York, Philadelphia, Schenectady and Washington. The last CRT went in the early 2000's; it was on a high perch in our bedroom but we hardly ever watched it.


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

january 2008. retired an old 27 inch walmart "durabrand" tv. was an awesome tv. excellent picture for its type. replaced it with a 42inch samsung. i still remember the "wow" feeling i got when i first turned it on. my samsung is still going strong. its always on 5-10hrs daily. still has an awesome picture.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had a 24" Insignia Flat front CRT TV that I used to have on my back patio at a former house I owned. Then it was a garage TV for a while. It took a VERY long time to sell it on Craigslist for $10 last year. I almost was starting to think I'd have to actually PAY someone to take it off my hands LOL. Was going to recycle it if I hadn't sold it to a girl who wanted it for her kids playroom. I even still had the original remote control!! Haha


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Still using a 19 inch Durabrand in the bedroom (NTSC tuner only), because it is used on DBS . Bought RIGHT BEFORE ATSC tuners were mandatory in that size TV (I was so hoping the kitchen TV would hold out until then). Also have a 13 inch JVC color , much the same purpose.

Finally got rid of the 1984 12 inch Sears B/W in the last couple years. still worked fine, just needed DBS or ATSC converter box with RF NTSC output

Our Family Room and Kitchen TVs are 32 inch 720P HDTV. I've thought about getting something bigger / more resolution, haven't jumped yet.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I still have 2 that are not hooked up since I changed to HD in March of 2009.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm still using my Hitachi 57F59 57" Rear Projection HDTV daily in my living room. I gave my Hitachi 65F710 65" Rear Projection HDTV to my parents when I bought my Panasonic 65VT60 65" Plasma for the theater room. They are still using it in their basement as well as a Hitachi 51F59 51" Rear Projection HDTV in their living room.

I still have a Hitachi 27" SDTV in my basement storage room. I'll probably get rid of it the next time we move. I hasn't been used since about 2009.


----------



## boukengreen (Sep 22, 2009)

Black Friday 09 when I got a 32" 720P Westinghouse for 250 at target 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

